

Ask HN: What was the first website you ever built? - dglassan

The very first website I ever built was a Tony Hawk's Pro Skater cheat code site (for the first N64 version).<p>It was around 2000 so I was 12 years old at the time and created it with homestead.com. I eventually expanded it to include screenshots of the other upcoming tony hawk games and links to other tony hawk related sites. Eventually I grew out of my teenager skateboarding phase and stopped updating the site, but I've been involved in web development ever since.<p>Let's hear what everyone else's very first website was like. What was it? How old were you? Is it still around?
======
arkitaip
I must have been around 15. It was summer and my school had set up a course in
basic web design. I was heavily into sci-fi so naturally I decided to make my
site about sci-fi literature. I actually borrowed an entire drag bag of books
from the library and brought a selection of these to class so I could create a
database of sci-fi books. Now, the course didn't cover databases and server-
side coding just basic html, but my god I was thrilled none the less. To
finally learn how to create web sites was a dream come true.

------
mindcrime
When I was at UNC-W back in 1996 or so. A somewhat older version of the page
is still cached at archive.org. It's pretty hideous, but it kinda represents
what I was into back then. In many ways, it still reflects a lot about who I
am and what my interests are.

[http://web.archive.org/web/19991008062106/http://sol.cms.unc...](http://web.archive.org/web/19991008062106/http://sol.cms.uncwil.edu/~srhodes/lair.html)

------
polyfractal
I was eight or nine, around 1996 or 1997, when Beanie Babies were THE BIG
THING. I made a Beanie baby fan site, complete with a members-only section
that you had to log into through some cgi script I found on the internet. And
a guestbook, and obnoxious hit counter.

I also made a website for my soccer team around the same time, which we
actually used for quite a while to post schedules and pictures. And of course
a guestbook. :)

------
fezzl
One of my first sites, built in 2001 when I was 12, was a phishing website
called Hotmail Hacker, where one can input one's Hotmail username and password
along with a Hotmail address one wants to hack, so that I could "direct them
to their inbox immediately with an incoming email containing the password of
the Hotmail address that they wanted to hack."

------
TMK
It was 96 and I was 6 year old. I built offline pages, by modifying websites
in the web after I found that I can see the html source code. Though back then
I didn't know how to read yet so it was more about testing out how the layout
looks nice instead of the content. Would still have the pages if my really old
laptop's hard drive would still work.

------
jnorthrop
The first professional website job I was hired to do was to add an order form
for a book to <http://julianlee.com/>. That was 1995. The site hasn't
developed much since then, nor did I do any other work for him, but that
project did introduce me to the web and Perl.

------
bobwebb
I was about 9, I made some webpages all about the holidays I had been on. They
had frames. :)

I also made an interactive map of Majorca, and you could click on the regions
and windows would pop up, showing information about each region. I think I
used Dreamweaver 4 for it.

------
shafqat
Hootie and the Blowfish website on Geocities in 1997. Made decent money
through advertising. Tickets.com was my number one advertiser. Those were the
days....

------
samarudge
When I was 13 (2005) I put a webcam in my guinea pig cage linked up to an old
laptop running Linux and Apache with DynDNS. Fun days

